# [Compilation]failed /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ [info][résolu]

## Mickael

Bonjour,

suite à une mauvaise surprise lors de l'allumage de mon portable qui fut mis à jour il y a un peu près trois semaines, X ne démarrait plus. J'avais comme soucis celui que l'on rencontre abondamment dans les forums gentoo suite au passage à X 1.9 plus upgrate des pilotes intel. C'est en regardant de plus près, la page dédié aux pilotes linux de intel que je m'aperçois qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir au minimum une version 32-rc1 du noyau. Pas de bol, je suis en 32. Je décide donc de configurer un 36-rc4, comme je le fais depuis des lustres, pas de initramfs, que du standard avec comme modifications celles qui deviennent absolument nécessaires, genre l'histoire des pilotes ATA SATA (souvenez vous). 

Mais là je suis sur le cul, j'ai au moment de l'installation du noyau (après eselect kernel set, puis une configuration, puis conpilation)  make modules_install && make install : la désagréable surprise de lire ceci juste à la fin : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> run-parts:  failed to open directory /etc/kernel/postinst.d no such file or directory
> 
> suivi de error 1 error 2 etc.
> ...

 

```
Cher noyau je neveux pas de initrams alors pourquoi???????????????? tocard
```

ceci se reproduit également avec ma config sur mon noayu 32 :/ je suis sec, et "googli" me ressort des conneries avec ubuntu et apt-get en veux tu en voilà !!!! 

Help

EDIT : lire la suite du thread mais : 

 *Quote:*   

> These errors involve no loss of functionality; the script still completes
> 
> normally.  They can be viewed as warnings.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Mickael

Pour info, je peux booter sur le dit noyau : le 36-rc4, avec X et gdm and Co qui fonctionne. Cela confirme qu'avec les nouveau pilotes intel il est nécessaire de passer à un  noyau supérieur à la version 32, et plus précisément la version minimale est la 32-rc1. 

Par contre je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi le script d'installation du noyau cherche ce répertoire qui n' a jamais existé chez moi.  Je reste perplexe et j'aimerais comprendre le pourquoi du comment. Quelle option dans le noyau?, quelle évolution dans le script ? impose cette recherche de fichiers dans /etc/kernel/postinst.d/

----------

## boozo

'alute

bug detected   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut Boozo, Bonne année!!

je suis un âne, tsss je n'ai fait aucune recherche dans le glossaire à insectes!

EDIT : j'edit le titre avec   [info][résolu]

----------

